# Qiyi Square-1



## willtri4 (Sep 7, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/7AnWzbg8li/

Looks like it'll allow for stickerless. Can't see mechanism well, but looks different.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 7, 2015)

I want


----------



## Sam N (Sep 8, 2015)

Looks interesting. It doesn't look like the standard rail mechanism which is exciting. looking forward to it.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow, another square-1 which is gonna be released. So far we've got Fanxin, Shengshou, maybe MoYu?


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 8, 2015)

Hope it doesn't pop as much as all the other SQ1s!


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 3, 2015)

More pictures: http://imgur.com/2PF8bkH


----------



## stoic (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks cool stickerless.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 3, 2015)

Stickerless is interesting, hopefully new pictures means that it will be out soon. And, you know, good.


----------



## Lid (Oct 3, 2015)

Been waiting for a stickerless Square-1, only skewb left now (which I have seen computer images of already, QiYi also).


----------



## Cubister (Oct 27, 2015)

Zcube added the Qiyi/MFG Square-1 and Skewb only a few days ago to their range of products. 

The stickerless version which can be seen here looks more interesting to me.


----------



## Cubister (Nov 8, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Can't see mechanism well, but looks different.


Just in case you haven't seen it yet, zcube added lots of close up photos of the mechanism.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 8, 2015)

This cube is amazing. Without doing anything to it (except restickering it), I dropped my PB avg12 from 17 to 15. Also got PB avg25/50/100 with it. It rocks.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 8, 2015)

I just got one and right out of the box I can say that this is the best Sq1 ever made.


----------



## qwertycuber (Nov 8, 2015)

Guess I'm just stuck with my mf8.


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2015)

blade740 said:


> I just got one and right out of the box I can say that this is the best Sq1 ever made.



This is the only endorsement anyone should ever need.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cube arrived Thursday. Did about 10 solves on Friday. Beat my 4-year-old official average and 3-year-old single on Saturday. Thank you Qiyi (and the parity gods).


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 9, 2015)

blade740 said:


> I just got one and right out of the box I can say that this is the best Sq1 ever made.



Sold.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 9, 2015)

blade740 said:


> I just got one and right out of the box I can say that this is the best Sq1 ever made.



same .


----------



## blade740 (Nov 10, 2015)

DavidWoner said:


> This is the only endorsement anyone should ever need.



And this is the only endorsement I need, buddy. <3333333

Also, I just received the stickerless one too, which is equally awesome! The inside core is green, which you can see through the gap, and the spherical shells are orange. I'm not sure how I feel about that, but it's not that big of a deal. Anyway stickerless sq1!

This thing basically feels like an mf8v2 that doesn't lock up/pop. It's great. I can't even find my bottle of maru lube, but I bet that'll make it even better.


----------



## Cubister (Nov 11, 2015)

blade740 said:


> The inside core is green, which you can see through the gap, and the spherical shells are orange. I'm not sure how I feel about that, but it's not that big of a deal.


Not that it matters much, but the Qiyi SQ-1 seems to come with different colored cores. Besides the green core I've seen orange and blue cores on a retailer website.


----------



## rizk (Jun 6, 2016)

Just got one.3 problems were that,
One layer turns better than the other.I dont want to risk messing up and making my cube a goner to find out why
The small pieces(i frgt what its called the 30 degree one) kind of 'plastic platform/cap' pops.I will try to glue it
The small pieces also interlock with each other when in contact as at each edge of it when the plastic 'folds' it protrudes a little.This was fine as i could sand it off
Overall an amazing cube.


----------

